# Holiday Decorating



## mish (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## texasgirl (Dec 12, 2005)

That's hilarious!!


----------



## Dina (Dec 12, 2005)

That's too funny!


----------



## mish (Dec 12, 2005)

I thought he was for real


----------

